# Flying with your bike on Southwest Airlines



## Finski (Jun 2, 2007)

My brother is coming out to visit and wants to bring his cyclocross bike. Now, from what I can gather from SWA's website, he should be able to box the bike up and pay $50 to get the bike on board, but I just thought I'd see if anyone here has any real-life expirence with SWA and their bike(s). 

The box has to be less than 50 pounds, and no longer than 62 inches, from what I gather.


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

When flying its always best not to say what you are flying be it bike/surfboard/windsurfer its a sure sine to get slapped, just say its parts!!!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

if you want try for just an "oversize/weight" charge- put bike in a nondescript box, and state it as exercise equipment, anything, except don't say bike. i repeat, do not mention bicycle. you are then charged just an oversize/weight fee of $25. yes, it can be over 50 lbs. then, whether charged as bike or oversize/weight item..

with hardcase for bikes, it is hard to try such subterfuge, but everybody is in such a rush often i get the following response: "um, this is overweight so i have to charge $25 extra". in my head i am saying- okay! you bet!


you will be asked to go over to the TSA people for them to inspect, but they have no idea of any declaration of contents with SWA. 

good luck


----------



## GFisher2001 (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm trying to figure out how on earth you could pack a bike down to 80 inches let alone 62 without it being full suspension or have couplers. I just called SWA and they told me that it cannot be over 100#'s and/or over 80 linear inches but every bike box on the market I see is substantially over 80 inches (most are 90+). Am I missing something here? I cut a cardboard box from a bike shop that I was planning on just packing the hell out of with bubble wrap but it still would not be over that 80 linear inch. I'm assuming I'll use the wheels as a second carry on. Any ideas? I'm trying to avoid shipping my bike USPS, FedEx, DHL. I realize the risks involved with flying but I see just as many potential problems with these shippers. Damage to bike, time I'd have to ship the bike in advance, having it left and hanging around the hotel lobby not to mention the cost. 

I'm fine with paying the 50 dollars but for the life of me I can't think of a way to pack a non-FS "smaller" size 29er to 80 linear inches.

The SWA website mentions bikes, vaulting poles and surfboards. How could you get even a small freestyle surfboard packed under 80 inches! Is this just how the SWA lady is interpreting it?

I'm starting to get a little nervous with a flight to Utah at the end of this month! Showing up the ticket counter the morning of my flight and having them turn down my bike is not an option.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

Wow, I hope somebody with the definite answer gets it to you; I see no one has yet! But it is hard for me to believe you can't take the usual packing bike box for SW's $50 charge. Last time I did that was just a few months ago. A typical bike box is truly over 80". 
If no one gets back here regarding your query, I would definitely keep calling the *front counter* of SW till you get somebody who really knows. Get back to us here if you resolve your concern.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

grandsalmon said:


> if you want try for just an "oversize/weight" charge- put bike in a nondescript box, and state it as exercise equipment, anything, except don't say bike. i repeat, do not mention bicycle. you are then charged just an oversize/weight fee of $25. yes, it can be over 50 lbs. then, whether charged as bike or oversize/weight item..
> 
> with hardcase for bikes, it is hard to try such subterfuge, but everybody is in such a rush often i get the following response: "um, this is overweight so i have to charge $25 extra". in my head i am saying- okay! you bet!
> 
> ...


what bike were you using...sounds like a good idea


----------



## wheatgerm (Jan 30, 2006)

I've flown with my bike twice with Southwest with no problems. Their policy on sports equipment is http://www.southwest.com/travel_center/sports_equipment.html

It doesn't say anything about a maximum size. The 62 inches and 50 lbs refer to limits to check the bike in for free - over these will cost you $50. I used a Nashbar hard case, which is similarly sized to a Trico case (over 62 inches and about 75 lbs). I would print out the policy and take it to the ticket counter as many ticket agents are unsure how to handle/charge bikes.

I recently flew with Frontier and their policy was similar except there is a maximum of 100 lbs and 100 and some-odd linear inches. I had no problems with them either.

Seriously, print out the policy and take it with you!!!


----------



## BoilerUp (Nov 26, 2008)

So this is an old post and I'm bringing it back.

Southwest has their baggage policy published on the website and it says items between 62-80 linear inches are oversized and subject to $50 fee. This is fine with me as $50 isnt bad but no bike box is under 80 linear inches

I had a plan to make my own set of 2 bike boxes, one for the frame and one for the wheels and have them both be under 62 inches but my big frame just wont fit in that size box. even if its only 7 inches deep with almost no wall thickness. So now that i dont think my plan will work I'm ok with buying a box and paying the 50 fee. But after looking at all the manufactured boxes that are 84-94 linear inches i dont think that will work either. 

So now I tink i may have to go to the trouble to make the custom box like I origionally wanted to AND still have a fee.

These airlines are pissing me off....

Any ideas?


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

I talked to 2 different people at southwest, one through email and the other through phone and their resposes did not agree. Finally i emailed again and asked specific questions and pushed the subject. I did not wasnt to ship it cargo since i did not want to go to a different part of the airport. here is the response i got after my trip was over and i had ended up shipping it fedex.


> Dear xxxxxx,
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to contact us. I am sincerely sorry that we were unable to respond to your e-mail prior to your travel. As you likely already know, if a bicycle is contained in a box that is less than 62 linear inches, we will allow a Customer to check the bike at no cost. However, if the bike/box is between 62 inches and 80 inches, a Customer can check the bike for a $50.00 fee. That said, as you guessed, if the bike exceeds 80 inches, it can only be checked as cargo. I am sorry if our web site or Employees were unable to clarify this information. I sincerely hope that you were able to use alternate packaging or alternate means of transportation for your bicycle on your recent trip.
> 
> ...


----------



## bikeohallick (Jun 7, 2011)

*how strict is south west*

in flying with my bmx bike in a couple of weeks and was wondering if i can get away with being 4 inches overthe max or am i doomed couse ive tryed about every thing but 66 inches is as small as im going to get it .even with the back tire off and every thing in there as tight as i can get it to go . is there any chance of me winning this imposible battle:idea::idea:


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

bikeohallick said:


> in flying with my bmx bike in a couple of weeks and was wondering if i can get away with being 4 inches overthe max or am i doomed couse ive tryed about every thing but 66 inches is as small as im going to get it .even with the back tire off and every thing in there as tight as i can get it to go . is there any chance of me winning this imposible battle:idea::idea:


Handlebars, wheels, pedals all taken off and packed into the box more compactly?


----------



## WickedMCMLXXIX (Jan 31, 2011)

bikeohallick said:


> every things there but will i get away with it


I would work with the assumption that you will not get away with it. Go there planning to pay the $50 fee and if you get lucky, great.


----------



## bikeohallick (Jun 7, 2011)

every things there but will i get away with it


----------



## themarmot (Apr 27, 2011)

Just did some measuring. The box my nomad came in is 104 linear inches and it came pretty much ready to ride minus attaching the handlebars, rotors, wheels and pedals. I'm going to cut my box down 20" on length, 15" on height and leave the width at 9" for a total of 79". Probably have to take the fork off which I'm not too fond of since it'll be a first. I looked at several options from shipping via fedex/ups and shipping via greyhound(hell no). All in all, 50x2 bucks to have my own ride for the entire week I'll be gone seems to be pretty fair.


----------



## Mojo Troll (Jun 3, 2004)

Where are you headed that you must have your own personal bike? If its an even remote mtn bike destination. Leave all of it behind you and simply rent a bike at your destination. Your on vacation. Great way to try out other bikes you have'nt riden yet. Approach everything with an open mind.

If it's such a remote place. Pack a backpack and explore on foot.


----------



## themarmot (Apr 27, 2011)

It's not terribly remote but there is great mountain biking. A combination of not being well know in addition to the economy lately have put all but one bike shop out of commission and they only rent low-end bikes. Normally I would just explore around without a bike, but I grew up there so I've pretty much explored everything I can on foot as a kid.


----------



## hyper99 (Sep 2, 2009)

Anybody know if SW or any other airline offers insurance like the shipping companies?


----------



## ChainChain (Sep 25, 2010)

Bikes fly for free on Frontier right now with any ticket above the basic economy ticket


----------

